# making a tapering jig?



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, I would like to build one of these jigs which will give me the most versatility possible. I need it at the moment to angle some larger panels 12×8, but would like to also be able to use it to taper legs in the future. I have seen a bunch of designs, for me ease of use and flexibility is key. Please post your thoughts and pics/plans and the reason you liked it. One more quick question is there a need to have the runner under the jig? Some have them some don't. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Runner makes them much more stable when cutting.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

You want a runner for stability and predictability of your cuts. Running it against the fence could always result in the jig moving away from the fence slightly affecting the cut.

Here's the plans I based mine off of:


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine is like nightwalkers except is uses a Kreg featherboard to hold it against the fence, instead of a miter slot runner. I use a small version for tapering legs that has toggle clamps. Then I have a larger version with rockler hold-downs and knobs. They work really slick.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I built one from FWW magazine. You can see it in my projects. It has a rail system you clamp to your fence…no runner. I like it that way because even when the jig is all the way out it doesn't want to tip towards the floor.

-Brian


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

These might help

http://www.cn-woodworking.com/taper-jig/

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/609/taper-jig.pdf


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I've got the cheap aluminum one from Rockler that rides along the fence. It's okay but it is limited on the length of stock that can be tapered. Too long and/or at too much of an angle, and the leading edge of the board hits the fence. You can oversome this with auxillary fences, etc. but it's a bit of a hassle. The one pictured above by NW is a better solution.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Mine is similar to this> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/609/taper-jig.pdf


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

I built the Charles Neil jig. The best thing about it is that when I couldn't figure out how to do a four sided taper, Charles personally helped me. Really, really cool of him.

I've only used it once, but it worked great, and it looks cool.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

Versatile and easy to use: http://www.garagewoodworks.com/video.php?video=v69&category=jig


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Mine is similar to the one Night Walker shows in his post. Fits in the table miter slot so the fence does not get in the way. Once you have a jig like this you can make a lot of fun things that require it. I have made waste baskets, bowls, butter churns, tapered table legs and even made a cornucopia with this jig.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, thanks alot for all the suggestions. I like the version that NiteWalker showed, it looks like it will offer alot of flexibility. Is there any more info on how to build it available? It looks pretty straight forward, but any tricky things or specifics that would make it easier to build would be much appreciated.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi* Belg1960*.

John Heisz has free plans for what appears to be a very versatile version of a taper jig at http://www.ibuildit.ca/Workshop%20Projects/Jigs/taper-jig-1.html

The video demonstrating its use is quite interesting.

I'm just about to build his Advanced Finger Joint Jig - when my nose stops streaming from a cold!


----------



## Enoelf (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven't built a tapering jig yet, but I am truly thankful for this thread. It's a great collection of ideas for a singular project all in one place. 
Ding! Added to favorites!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine is also like Nitewalker's graphic, except I skipped the t-track and efforts to rout grooves or make it pretty.

I just screw the angle board and stops to the carrier. If I need a different angle, I unscrew them and move them. So many of my tapers are similar, sometimes, I don't even have to move the parts around.

What's nice about this style, is offcuts can be taped back on for easy 4-6-8 sided tapers.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

One way to help keep the jig in the miter slot so it will not drop on your foot when pulled back too far: My table saw has a "T" shaped miter slot so I screwed a washer to the bottom of the guide that fits in the miter slot. I made my guide with some "T" slot track I got at Rocker.


----------

